# Fishing Corson's



## kingofhightide (Jul 11, 2002)

What's been the scoop at Corson's? Anyone tried it lately? How about the longport bridge on either side? 

I have been doing pretty good from the south end beaches with clam. Stripers are still around which is amazing. Kingfish are also prevalent


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Bring bug spray. Don't bother during the day. Lots of smallish bass popping on spearing and rainfish after dark...that is what I hear anyway. I have not been there in a few weeks.


----------

